# Any nova locals in here??



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Looking for someone local to culpeper warrenton area. 1984 rabbit convertible 1.8 jh CIS.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

For what?


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Crank no start or start no idle. Timing is correct firing order is correct fuel injection system has been completely gone through. Idk if it needs adjusted. Ignition box and wiring harness has been replaced. I'm at my wits end.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Did you check the Lambda fuse?
I had the same issue and IIRC #21 was blown for no good reason.
Is your coil to valvecover ground hooked up.
That energizes the Hall and ignition.


----------

